# 93 Cadillac Fleetwood vinyl top removal



## 64Trade (Oct 27, 2006)

I want to remove the vinyl top from my 93 fleetwood. Once I remove it, do I just put on a new molding for the back window? I can feel there is no molding under the top. Anything else I should know?

I'm removing it because I don't like it, I want some flaked out patterns there


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

From people I know who have removed those vinyl tops, there are all sorts of holes that will need to be filled.


----------



## 64Trade (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of how a fleetwood looks without the vinyl top on? I need a pic of the moldings around the whole rear window. especially the bottom of the rear window with the trunk open.

I been removing the top using a scraper and goo gone, its fucking tough and taking a long time and it needs some holes filled and some body lines straightened out.


REAR WINDOW PICS W NO TOP - PLEAASSSSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

you need a differemt seal.$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 64Trade (Oct 27, 2006)

i think the rear window is completely different, i think its a little smaller if you dont have a vinyl top, cause its almost flush with the edge now. My friend went to the junkyard for a used back window and got it for $150 with the seal, im gonna go check around for it. the top is almost 100% off, shit took mad long and alot of fucking goo gone.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*pictures !!!*


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HERE YOU GO FOKKERZ!!!!


----------



## SMLON83S (May 14, 2007)

did you put a new rear glass or just a rubber seal


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

they look so much better with out tops...im wanting to do the same to mine just wasnt sure what to do thanks everyone....if someone could post a pic of what it looks like after you scrape the old shit off


----------

